# Καρότο και μαστίγιο



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2010)

Υπ. Οικονομίας: Καμία δέσμευση στο θέμα δημοσίευσης ισολογισμών

Από το υπουργείο Οικονομίας, Ανταγωνιστικότητας και Ναυτιλίας, εξεδόθη η παρακάτω ανακοίνωση:

Αναφορικά με ανακοίνωση που εξέδωσε ο Σύνδεσμος Βιομηχανιών Πλαστικών Ελλάδος, μετά τη συνάντηση με την υπουργό Οικονομίας, Ανταγωνιστικότητας και Ναυτιλίας, κ. Λούκα Τ. Κατσέλη, διευκρινίζεται ότι: Το θέμα δημοσίευσης ισολογισμών μόνο στο διαδίκτυο ετέθη από τους εκπροσώπους του Συνδέσμου χωρίς καμία δέσμευση της υπουργού για την αποδοχή της πρότασης.​
Από την Καθημερινή

Μια υπενθύμιση και για το τι άλλο μπορεί να σημαίνει «άνοιγμα αγορών» και καταχρηστικά δικαιώματα --για όσους λένε ότι οι τόσες εφημερίδες στην Ελλάδα ζουν κυρίως από την κρατική διαφήμιση. Αλλά είπαμε: εκσυγχρονισμός, διαφάνεια, όχι και να κλείσουμε τόσες ανεξάρτητες φωνές που περιμένουν να ζήσουν από τους ισολογισμούς...


----------

